# 10 string nylon for sale - 589 dollars!!!



## Desecrated (Sep 21, 2007)

ORFEA CG471/10 - Svensk International Cyberstore

419.00 EUR = 589.499 USD

I've ordered one. This is fucking unbelivable.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks  
Great price, I have think about buying one too 
+1


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 21, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Thanks
> Great price, I have think about buying one too
> +1



Hell do it, shipment is like 15 euro to us in europe.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 21, 2007)

NEED MONEY AAAAAAAAA!!! 

Doez it have piezo pup?


----------



## mustang-monk (Sep 21, 2007)

i think im gonna buy the 7 string version next year but its pretty cool to see these instruments so cheap


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 21, 2007)

yevetz said:


> NEED MONEY AAAAAAAAA!!!
> 
> Doez it have piezo pup?



nope that would probably cost as much as the guitar


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 21, 2007)

mustang-monk said:


> i think im gonna buy the 7 string version next year but its pretty cool to see these instruments so cheap



There so cheap, buy them both


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmm, seems to be more readily available here in the EU than the Giannini. Think I might blag me one of these to try, you can't really go wrong at that price. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 21, 2007)

Series 815 Silver Special (Seven, Eight, Ten String Sets)

And here is where you can buy strings for it.


----------



## ogisha007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Damn, that looks suh-weet. Desecrated, do write a review when it arrives.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 21, 2007)

AltoGuitar.com - Forum List - altoguitar.com

^^Small forum on the subject, some info on strings, tuning and other stuff you need to know.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 21, 2007)

ogisha007 said:


> Damn, that looks suh-weet. Desecrated, do write a review when it arrives.



I'm going to do recordings and have a whole bunch of pics for everybody. I don't have a video camera yet.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 21, 2007)

what's the tuning on those 10 strings? (Just checked the 7 string, strong GAS!)


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 21, 2007)

Ishan said:


> what's the tuning on those 10 strings? (Just checked the 7 string, strong GAS!)



F#G#A#CEADGBE


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 21, 2007)

Ten-string guitar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ishan (Sep 21, 2007)

Ho my, GREAT tuning! I can't see myslef playing that but it sure sounds interesting. There's no mention of the scale lenght anywhere.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 21, 2007)

Ishan said:


> Ho my, GREAT tuning! I can't see myslef playing that but it sure sounds interesting. There's no mention of the scale lenght anywhere.



They usually are about 25.5. 

Ten -String Guitar


----------



## angus (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm going to venture to guess that this guitar will sound like other $300 classicals.

(Like shit.)

It'll probably look and play like one, too. 

Bargains aren't always actually bargains.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 22, 2007)

angus said:


> I'm going to venture to guess that this guitar will sound like other $300 classicals.
> 
> (Like shit.)
> 
> ...



I have a 199 dollar Yamaha at home, I really like the sound of it, and last time I used it on a song the album sold 2000 copies. So I don't know...
But I'm not expecting it to sound like a 2000 dollar handmade bolin, that's just stupid. But I think it will sound good enough to use in production, most small details get lost in the mix anyway and with a good preamp you can almost always clear up muddiness. 
And if not, this is a good place to start and learn how to handle 10 strings, if I decide to get serious about it I can always buy a more expensive one later.


----------



## SunburnedCactus (Sep 22, 2007)

Never checked out the acoustics on Thomann before, if you have a good experience with this one I'll be very tempted indeed!


----------



## Alpo (Sep 22, 2007)

The 7-string version looks cool. I wouldn't mind trying one out.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, nice find. How much is shipping to the US generally?


----------



## Ze Kink (Sep 23, 2007)

My other nylon string is so shitty (has a cracked top too, funnily it didn't really affect the sound), I'm really tempted to order one of those. Are they solid tops?


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 23, 2007)

Ze Kink said:


> My other nylon string is so shitty (has a cracked top too, funnily it didn't really affect the sound), I'm really tempted to order one of those. Are they solid tops?



"solid Spruce Top"


----------



## Ze Kink (Sep 23, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> "solid Spruce Top"



Yeah, I noticed it right after I had posted, but I was too lazy to edit.

If only they had an 8-string model, I'd buy one instantly.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 23, 2007)

Ze Kink said:


> Yeah, I noticed it right after I had posted, but I was too lazy to edit.
> 
> If only they had an 8-string model, I'd buy one instantly.



E-mail them,


----------



## Psychoface (Sep 25, 2007)

THAT THING...IS....BAD....ASS..........WOW..................... \m/ \m/


----------



## Eddie Loves You (Oct 10, 2007)

Eagerly awaiting word on this thing's quality!


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm eagerly awaiting the damn thing ........


----------



## Kotex (Oct 10, 2007)

JESUS!! I NEED FUCKING MONEY!!!!!!!!!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargggggggggggghhhhh!!!!

Fuck! I want one so bad (this and the 7) .


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 10, 2007)

Kotex said:


> JESUS!! I NEED FUCKING MONEY!!!!!!!!!
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargggggggggggghhhhh!!!!
> 
> Fuck! I want one so bad (this and the 7) .



Do like me, sell your body to chris.


----------



## Eddie Loves You (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm considering just buying one now, but I think I'll hold off until your videos/clips/impressions come in. 

I've always wanted a 10 string guitar or an archguitar but I never thought I'd be able to afford one this soon!


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 11, 2007)

Eddie Loves You said:


> I'm considering just buying one now, but I think I'll hold off until your videos/clips/impressions come in.
> 
> I've always wanted a 10 string guitar or an archguitar but I never thought I'd be able to afford one this soon!



I really hope that it shows up this week or at least next week. But the swedish postal office can sometimes fuck up terrible.


----------



## evilscribbler (Oct 11, 2007)

no pressure, but get those clips up ASAP .... if it sounds as good as it looks, then for the price .... wooohooooo! 

Newbie question, but is there a web site with some (decent) 10 string compositions posted?


----------



## Kotex (Oct 11, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Do like me, sell your body to chris.





Hey Chris!


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 11, 2007)

evilscribbler said:


> no pressure, but get those clips up ASAP .... if it sounds as good as it looks, then for the price .... wooohooooo!
> 
> Newbie question, but is there a web site with some (decent) 10 string compositions posted?



AltoGuitar.com - Downloads


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 11, 2007)

Kotex said:


> Hey Chris!



In ancient Greek they thought that only person who took it up his as was gay . The guy doing the "inserting" part was still considerate heterosexual.


----------



## Cool711 (Oct 11, 2007)

^Then the "Creeks" were gay.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry man, I'm sleeping today, I've been making typos all day.


----------



## evilscribbler (Oct 11, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> AltoGuitar.com - Downloads



awesome - thanks.


----------



## neoclassical (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you recieved the 10 string? If so how is it?

Adam


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 15, 2007)

Still waiting, but dammit it should be this week.


----------



## GTR0B (Oct 16, 2007)

Holy moly! That beast is only £277


----------



## Eddie Loves You (Nov 2, 2007)

Update?


----------



## Eddie Loves You (Nov 8, 2007)

???


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 8, 2007)

Apparently Someone ordered it before me so I'm waiting for them to restock the guitar. The info on the site is that it's going to come in at the end of this month, I got the other stuff I ordered from them so it's just the guitar I'm waiting for,


----------



## Apophis (Nov 8, 2007)

Fuck, it sucks


----------



## elmaestro (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh man can't wait to see the feedback about this thing. I'd love to get one, too!

BTW, the original link didn't work for me for some reason.
Here's an alternate:
ORFEA CG471/10 - U.K. International Cyberstore

I checked out their shipping costs page for the US.
Shipping Costs and Delivery Times - U.K. International Cyberstore
DHL - flat rate of 30.00 EUR for 31kg or less. 6-9 day estimate.
UPS and express shipping available. 30 day money-back guarantee and 3 year warrantee applies.

Looks like a killer deal!


----------



## Jason (Dec 7, 2007)

Anything? Guessing not seeing how there hasn't been any threads..


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 7, 2007)

The last mail I got from them was that it will arrive 14th December. 
Apparently these suckers have been selling like butter. So I'm placed in line and still waiting.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 7, 2007)

The worst thing in the world - WAITING


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 12, 2007)

Just got mail, the shipment is delayed. New date is 17/12.








































































*
GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

Fuck, what a bad news again


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 12, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Fuck, what a bad news again



It's fucking xmas fucking with me again, fucking holiday, oatmeal infested fucking santa clause fucking birth of zombiejesus fucking fuck!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

what can I say... FUCK


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 12, 2007)

I need compensation.... 





















































- Donkey!!!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

what kind??


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 12, 2007)

Donkeys, lots of them, bring them in pairs to my chambers.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

by why donkeys??


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 12, 2007)

Got any better suggestion ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

nooooo...
..I'll bring them tomorrow


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Eddie Loves You (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Desecrated (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Apophis (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Desecrated (Dec 22, 2007)

I just received an SMS. They are now out of stock, But they send me the very last one they had left. It was shipped from Germany today. 

If anybody feels like ordering one of these, you should place your order now. they will restock 30th January and trust me, he wait is loooooooong.


----------



## Eddie Loves You (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome! Let us know when you get it (like you need to be told  )


----------



## Apophis (Dec 22, 2007)

finally..... almost like a X-mass gift


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 22, 2007)

Fuck xmas, I want my guitar  

One of the sevenstring is also sold out of stock. These things have been selling like hookers on valentinesday. But I have no idea who's bought them, I haven't seen anybody on any forum showing them.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 22, 2007)

Maybe some folks from Cathedral Guitar?/


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 22, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Maybe some folks from Cathedral Guitar?/



Nope, not at altguitar or 10string yahoo group either. :shrugs:


----------



## Apophis (Dec 22, 2007)

interesting, maybe some noob took it for fun, but I doubt


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 22, 2007)

Apophis said:


> interesting, maybe some noob took it for fun, but I doubt



They sold like 30-50 guitars a month so I thought that some school might have snatched them. 
If I had a music collage for classical guitar I would have snatched 5-10 of these things. 10 guitars from orfea cost what a high-end alto-guitar cost so....


----------



## Apophis (Dec 22, 2007)

yeah, but those 10 strings aren't so popular in music schools imo  in my town's music college didn't even hear about them


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 22, 2007)

Apophis said:


> yeah, but those 10 strings aren't so popular in music schools imo  in my town's music college didn't even hear about them



The guitar teacher at this towns music collage has an 8-string guitar. And also I think the alto-guitar is more prominent in sweden then in europe, As I understand it the 11-string guitar is a swedish invention (?) and the guy with the 13 string alto is also a sweed. Göran Söllscher for example is a professors at a music collage in the south.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 22, 2007)

I didn't noticed that


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 22, 2007)

Apophis said:


> I didn't noticed that



Move to sweden, teach at some collage here, accept my manlove and lets lubricate some wood.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 22, 2007)

I have my own wax and oil


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 22, 2007)

I love a man that comes prepared.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 22, 2007)

YEAH 




and I bring donkeys....


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 22, 2007)

Apophis said:


> YEAH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YES!!!! 
Thats why you're my soulmate


----------



## Apophis (Dec 23, 2007)




----------

